# Fujifilm Finepix S5800 - buying an SLR camera



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fujifilm-FinePi ... =de_a_smtd

I have been looking at some SLR camera's and i found the fuji s5800, everything looks ok to me and as though it would be ideal for taking some decent pictures of my fish, and other close ups. Is there any other cameras that you think i should consider buying? (similar price tag).

Thanks.


----------



## Luketendo (26 Dec 2008)

It's not an SLR camera, it's a superzoom camera, but it's about the best value for money you can get for that price, it's a very good camera.


----------



## Rob33 (26 Dec 2008)

Aaron,   I have the S9600, and like it a lot.  Be aware though, that Fuji bridge cameras (S5800 etc) can suffer from "purple fringing" on images with light backgrounds/dark subjects, or vice versa.  Seems to be a lens issue & is well documented if you google; but don't let that put you off buying it.

I guess that there are dozens of cameras in the price range you are looking at (though I doubt if you will find an SLR for Â£100) - and you will probably get dozens of different recommendations.  

It's a bit of a minefield - good luck


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> It's not an SLR camera, it's a superzoom camera, but it's about the best value for money you can get for that price, it's a very good camera.




Thanks for that - i could of sworn i saw it labeled as an SLR somewhere   I thought it was cheap!

I


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

Rob33 said:
			
		

> Aaron,   I have the S9600, and like it a lot.  Be aware though, that Fuji bridge cameras (S5800 etc) can suffer from "purple fringing" on images with light backgrounds/dark subjects, or vice versa.  Seems to be a lens issue & is well documented if you google; but don't let that put you off buying it.
> 
> I guess that there are dozens of cameras in the price range you are looking at (though I doubt if you will find an SLR for Â£100) - and you will probably get dozens of different recommendations.
> 
> It's a bit of a minefield - good luck



Hi Rob, i have heard of the purple fringing, i might try to find some pictures taken by the camera and see if any examples are given.
There is the next model  up (Fujifilm S1000FD) which is slightly dearer but i havent had a closer look at that model yet....

Thanks.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

i have also found this camera (kodak easy share ZD710)
http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electro ... type=genre

I am going to list all the cameras i look at on this thread then i will narrow them down, hopefully with some of your help


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

okay, after looking at a couple of photo's produced by the fuji s5800 i am satisfied with the quality, and if i am totally honest i dont think i would of seen much of the purple fringing, although on a couple of pics it is clearly there, and looking through some flicker ccounts the image quality is very good IMO. Also this website gives a great write up with some example shots using different modes (click test shots next to image quality)

http://www.cameras.co.uk/reviews/fuji-finepix-s5800.cfm

the Kodak didnt seem as advanced so that is out up to yet.


----------



## JamesM (26 Dec 2008)

I've got the S5700 which some say is slightly better than the newer S5800. I wouldn't change it for the world right now. Its a great camera for the price, and the results are fab.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I've got the S5700 which some say is slightly better than the newer S5800. I wouldn't change it for the world right now. Its a great camera for the price, and the results are fab.



I think some of your photo's are great, i have found the s5800 for Â£83!

I have just compared it with the s1000fd? and for my needs the s5800 is better, but i will look at the s5700 first, thanks for your input.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

i cant see a difference in the 2 models except the s5800 is 1 more megapixel.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

I will be ordering the s5800 tommorrow at the latest to make susre i get it at a good price, unless anyone has anything further to say?


----------



## mr. luke (26 Dec 2008)

i got one for x-mas, and im very impressed with it


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> i got one for x-mas, and im very impressed with it



Just had a look at the thread and they look ok for a first attempt, a little out of focus but you will soon get the hang of it.


----------



## JamesM (26 Dec 2008)

The S5800 uses the same sensor as the S5700, and because of the extra 1 million pixel, pictures tend to look a little more blurred from the S5800.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> The S5800 uses the same sensor as the S5700, and because of the extra 1 million pixel, pictures tend to look a little more blurred from the S5800.



Thanks.

EDIT: found it at the same price anyway 

EDIT 2: Just looked at your journal & your thread concerning the s5700 and it has convinced me that this is the camera to buy, it has a good colour representation and an excellent macro.

What settings do you tend to use? or do you just play around with them?


----------



## JamesM (26 Dec 2008)

They were mostly Auto


----------



## Rob33 (27 Dec 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> What settings do you tend to use? or do you just play around with them?



Be careful if using fully auto - the Fuji has a crude from of image stabilisation, in that it increases the ISO setting to give a faster shutter speed & thus reduce camera shake.  A general rule for these cameras seem to be not to shoot above 800 ISO (some would say not above 400 ISO) because images get noisy.

I usually shoot on manual.


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Dec 2008)

Rob33 said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip, i am going to down to comet shortly to pick one up, cant wait and my journal will probably have a burst of images  

EDIT: Ordered one in for Tuesday


----------



## Rob33 (27 Dec 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip, i am going to down to comet shortly to pick one up, cant wait and my journal will probably have a burst of images
> 
> EDIT: Ordered one in for Tuesday



And a couple of sets of rechargeable batteries, I hope


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Dec 2008)

Rob33 said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i ordered 4 x 2700amh uniross rechargeables and an 1Gb xD memory card


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Dec 2008)

I have got it and i am very pleased, took a couple of macros last night, today i will be experimenting a FTS and see which settings brings the tank out best 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3215/315 ... 51d9_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3214/315 ... ca49_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/315 ... eeb9_b.jpg


----------



## AJB (31 Dec 2008)

Hi Aaron,

The S5800 isn't a DSLR, its known as a bridge camera as it has some of the features of a DSLR but without the ability to interchange lenses.  This camera has solid reviews and comes at a cracking price (comfortably the lowest in the 8 mega-pixel, x10 optical zoom class).  You could certainly do a lot worse than buy this camera.  Alternatives to this camera would be:

Panasonic Lumix TZ4 (Â£249)
Canon PowerShot SX100 IS (Â£230)
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H3 (Â£160). 

However, the S5800 (and other bridge cameras) does have limitations when it comes to aquarium macro photography.  The biggest problem is the use of flash with the macro.  Yes, you can focus down to 1cm but, in some cases (certainly with the Cyber-shot) the lense obscures flash at this close a range, leading to a dark shadow over your subject.  Using flash in front of aquariums is also problematic because of the reflection off the glass.  Most of the really good aquarium photos are taken using an off-the-camera flash held above the tank (only really possible with DSLR's).  

A couple of more general issues with the S5800 are its tendancy towards purple fringing around edges of object in its images and the fact that it has no image stabilisation, which is pretty essential when using the camera at the long end of the zoom.  All the other cameras listed above have this feature.

If you are at all unsure, it would be a good idea to go to a camera shop and have a play with the camera.  Its the best way to find out whether it'll do the job you want.  You may also be able to get a good deal from the shop, which may even better prices you see on-line.

You could also look at a DSLR!!    A Nikon D40 with 18-55mm lense is only Â£200! ...and a Sigma 50mm f2.8 EX DG Macro Lens is only another Â£190   

Hope some of this has helped

AJ


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Dec 2008)

Hi Aj, thanks for taking the time to type it out but i have already bought the S5700!

Here is a shot i have just done:









The first picture was taken on my old camera, the second is on my new one, which you can see is loads better, i have also learned why photoraphers bang a load of lighting over their tank, it took me ages to find the correct setting lol.

Depth of filed is also much better, not as 2D as before


----------



## AJB (31 Dec 2008)

No problem Aaron.  Guess I was a bit slow off the mark.  The results look good to me. 

AJ


----------

